# laser eye surgery-advice please



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
I`m 57 years old, and looking ( pardon the pun ) into whether to have laser treatment on my eyes. I`m looking for advice from people of similar age group who have had this treatment as i would like to know ;
do you still need to wear specs?
I`m concerned that paying 2k for this treatment to rid myself of specs to find out that because of age deteriation i still need them!
thanks
peter.


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

This is what "Which" had to say.

High street laser eye surgery clinics play down procedural risks to prospective customers and are pressuring them into treatment options that cost more than the advertised price, according to an undercover investigation by Which?.

More than half the UK-based clinics visited by researchers from the consumer group – including Optical Express, Optimax and Ultralase – gave unsatisfactory advice, and none of the consultations given were rated as "good" by its panel of laser eye experts.

The clinics are criticised for failing to inform customers of the level and possible duration of medical risks and complications, which can include permanently poor night vision or, in extreme cases, some loss of sight.

Almost half of Which?'s researchers were not told that even if they had the surgery they would probably need glasses when they are older. Existing dry eye problems were not take into account in half the cases, and a branch of each of the major high street chains failed to ask the right questions to spot binocular vision.

According to Which?, around 80% of patients use the three high street chains investigated. Optimax and Optical Express both advertise surgery from £790 for both eyes, but the lowest price offered to Which? was £1,090. One Optical Express worker said: "We keep the lower prices for advertising, really."

Laser eye surgery has been available for about 20 years, but has seen huge growth rececently. As well as high street clinics, surgery is also performed in independent clinics, which can be in NHS or private hospitals.

The research was carried out late last year when five undercover investigators with a range of eye conditions asked for consultations at 18 eye clinics, including some smaller chains and independent clinics. The consultations were recorded and assessed by a panel of unnamed experts (a laser eye surgeon and two clinical researchers with expertise in laser eye surgery). The panel assessed the advice given on criteria based on voluntary standards of the Royal College of Ophthalmologists and the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence guidelines.

Dr Steve Schallhorn, chief medical director of Optical Express, which claims to be "the number one provider of laser eye surgery in Europe", said he was "very disappointed" by the research, which he said was "misleading and poorly researched."

"We do hundreds of thousands of examinations and this research is based on a tiny, unscientific sample. The whole thing is predicated on their experts, but they've not disclosed who their experts were."

Russell Ambrose, chief executive of Optimax, said: "Laser treatment gives great benefits to the vast majority of patients – 99% of patients achieve driving-standard vision without the need of glasses. It is a liberating operation which myself, my wife and son have all undergone with great success."

I thought about it for a while then went down the contact lens route and find them excellent.

HTH,
Peter.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Peter,
I had LES two years ago. Very quick reasonably painless and the results were & are brilliant I wish I had it done earlier. An added bonus is my night vision is much much better. I used to wear glasses for everything apart from reading, now I only wear them for reading which is age related rather than an effect of the surgery.

I'm 49, hope this helps.

John


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Had mine done 2006, I had severe astimatism from childhood and don't wear glasses now only for reading, I am 61 now best £2200 ever spent

Loddy


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

A friend had laser treatment, no problems, but I went for a consultation and was told my sight was too bad for laser treatment. They refused to do it but did suggest that I made another appointment for something known as 'piggy back' surgery. Not being sure of this (I think it is a permanent contact lens arrangement) I went to my doctor for advice. He said that I should have advice with no commercial element and referred me to a consultant. I am so glad that he did and that I did not go down the road of 'permanent' contact lenses.
lala


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*eye surgery*

Jacknjill,

for everyone who tells you its the best thing ever, be clear that there are risks.

My own father went to Optimax, the surgeon cut the retina in the wrong direction on one eye and caused a blurring of my dads vision that they could not begin to cure. A deal out of court was agreed very quickly. A top class guy in Harley Street now laser smooths my dads eye and lets it regrow either once or twice a year with a view to getting his site back to at worst what it was before the surgery.

Phil


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Had mine done about five years ago -great at first but downhill since then - I suffer from really bad 'dry eye' and have had to resume wearing glasses - onlyweak ones thats true - but I feel it defeats the object. Wouldn't bother again - but it's a personal choice.


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello Peter

I am 60 years of age and until May last year I had been wearing glasses for 57 years my prescription was +11 in both eyes
I enquired at Optical Express as to whether I was suitable for laser treatment and after a lot of tests I was told that I was unsuitable because of my prescription.
I was told that I was suitable for lens implants which would bring my prescription down and I would only need to wear reading glasses
I had the implants done and have not looked back since it is relatively painless and is performed in two sessions
I have been for regular checkups and recently had a laser adjustment to fine tune them this was included in the price
My prescription now is +1 and only use glasses for reading when the light is not very good so for me it was a complete success the only slight inconvenience is that I have to wear sunglasses when it is very bright sunlight I hope this information is of some use to you


john


----------



## tlittle (Sep 11, 2008)

If you decide to use optical express (I used them and very pleased with the results) I can send you a voucher to get £300 off the price.

Email me your address


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

Had my eyes done about 7 years ago now. My distance vision was immediately improved and still is very good. I was 45 when I had it done. The last 18 months have had to resort to very low strength reading glasses, but that is only age related. So for me having laser eye treatment was a good decision and I have never looked back. It is personal choice however and what ever feels the best option for you is the one to take.

Lindybell


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

In a mad moment I had Lasix surgery done 4 years ago at the age of 59. Had it done in Qatar, cost £1000. During my youth I was longsighted and had perfect vision, however, my eyes had deteriorated as a result of age. Surgeon advised me that after the surgery I still may need glasses for reading. I went ahead and the result for long vision was instant. Wonderful. The procedure was uncomfortable but painless, fairly quick but nerve racking. I had great difficulty in concentrating on one spot for the necessary time – one minute I believe. Since found out I have a muscle problem. As for reading, at first I could read in bright daylight but needed glasses for reading indoors. However, I now need glasses all the time for reading. In the past I never had a problem whether light was dim or bright but now it is very noticeable – I am very shortsighted in artificial light and a dimly lit restaurant is not a pleasant experience any more. A recent eye test revealed that I am now borderline for needing a prescription for long distance – i.e. driving. Also, I get bright flashes when out at night which is disconcerting but tests have confirmed that everything is OK. My night vision is not so good.
On balance I would not repeat the surgery. It is not a permanent fix and just puts off the inevitable for a few more years. Not worth the inevitable risks taken. The most impressive results seem to be those who have been shortsighted since youth and the surgery corrects the problem. However, it is my belief that they can’t truly fix deterioration due to age.
Sal


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi sal
the bright flashes in the dark are probably caused by post vitreous detachment not the surgery. This usually setttles down, its age related (sorry) . It does make night driving difficult at times , google it . Mine took a year to pass, at one time it seemed to light up a dark room.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have not had laser correction done because of two issues; the most important is the risk, particularly of future further correction of vision being needed. The second ,and quite important,reason, is as one gets even older than your modest age, it is quite possible that by wearing spectacles you will in fact look better (hides baggy eyes or otherwise old looking eye surrounds due to the inevitable,for some of us, physical deterioration.) Hope this is helpful.


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

I had laser surgery about 10 years ago at the age of 48 being short sighted and having worn glasses and contact lenses from the age of 16.

I was booked to have both eyes treated and having had one eye done the result was instant long distance vision the procedure was completely painless.

I was advised had if I had both eyes treated I would need to wear glasses for reading. Although it felt strange initially the eyes quickly adapt and I can drive, watch TV and and read with no problems.

One of my better decisions!

Bob


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Eye laser surgery*

I have been considering this for a few years and finally began the consultation process at Ultralase. The initial exam revealed a small nevus hidden at the back of one eye which had not been seen by opticians' examinations over the past 50 years. Although Ultralase said I was suitable for trreatment they required clearance from a consultant optician before proceeding. Eventually after the usual time elapsed examinations I was cleared for treatment. As part of the 'selling' I was given trial contact lenses to simulate the result of the laser treatment. It was immediately apparent that I would need reading glasses far more than I realised so that the laser treatment would not be the clear advantage that I had imagined. In conclusion it seems that age is a major factor and that deteriorating 'reading' sight may make laser improved distance sight less attractive.
I would recommend getting trial contact lenses to 'sample' corrected vision to see how much reading vision is compromised.
TonyP


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I was a manager of a Co-op Opticians for a number of years until I was made redundant.

From being in the Optical trade I can tell you first hand, that there is an element of risk behind any procedure and my opinion is that if you are considering having laser treatment at your age, you may reduce your distance prescription to Plano 0.00 however you will need reading glasses if not straight away you will need them soon. So then you find you can't be bothered taking them on and off and you go and buy varifocals. 

So you have endured the procedure and ended up back where you would have been without surgery, except you have paid out a load of cash and possibly ended up with some side effects such as poor night vision etc.

Personally I would go for good quality lenses, newer varifocal lenses are brilliant, I wear a pair myself.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

*Laser, or . . .*

I considered laser surgery a few years ago, because wearing glasses is a pain in the neck for my chosen sports - canoeing, hillwalking and skiing. I used to wear ordinary contacts for hillwalking, but the dry atmosphere at altidude affects comfort for skiing, and swimming in rivers or lochs is not recommended with contacts.

My optician offers Ortho-K treatment - you wear lenses overnight which reshape a layer of cells to correct your sight. It took a few days to work fully, during which I wore the night lenses to drive to and from work (worn, they give perfect vision, but they are uncomfortable for long periods awake). They do need to be worn every night (well, I can miss one occasionally), but I am lens free every day. If I stop wearing them, my eyes will return to their 'natural' state, and I can return to specs, or contacts, or have laser surgery.

I chose this because it seems to avoid most of the risks associated with laser surgery - I wasn't, most of the time, unhappy with specs/lenses, but I do prefer this. So, of you want something, see if there is a local practitioner offering this, and see how it fits?

Damien


----------

